# Can someone look something up in Hale's book for me?



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a UTI. I finished my antibiotics but my symptoms are worse than ever. The doctor did another urine culture on Friday but I won't get it back until Tuesday. In the meantime, she suggested I try Azo Standard (Phenazopyridine Hydrochloride) in case my pain is just being caused by bladder spasms. She said it's safe when breastfeeding but I don't trust her. She didn't seem that knowledgeable.

I looked on Kelly mom and couldn't find any info. On Lactmed, it said no studies had been done and it theoretically could be unsafe, especially in an infant under one month. My baby is 8 1/2 months. I'm really uncomfortable and my lactation consultant is out of town so I can't ask her.

Would anyone be willing to look this drug up in Hale's book for me? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## madcap150 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not a whole lot of info in Hale either. (This is M&MM 2010). He says:
Lactation Risk category L3 - Moderately Safe: There are no controlled studies in b/fing women; however, the risk of untoward effects to a breastfed infant is possible, or controlled studies show only minimal non-threatening adverse effects. Drugs should be given only if the potential benefit justifies the potential risk to the infant. (New medications that have absolutely no published data are automatically categorized in this category, regardless of how safe they may be).

Other info (I am leaving out the part about what the drug is for, to limit typing







):
"It is not known if Pyridium transfers into breastmilk, but it probably does to a limited degree. This product, due to limited efficacy, should probably not be used in lactating women although it is doubtful that it would be harmful to an infant." (Then he talks about how it stains!)

Also a whole lot of side effects listed under "adult concerns": Anemia, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, colored urine, methemoglobinemia, hepatitis, GI distress.

So not much info even in Hale. Hope it helps, though!


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks so much madcap! I really appreciate it. I'm not sure why he says it not very effective. It's been a miracle drug for me in the past when I've had UTI's. I guess I"ll try to hold off on taking it if possible.


----------



## madcap150 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, it sounds like his big concern is that it's not worth taking if it doesn't work! If it has worked for you, though, it might be effective for your body!


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

Have you contacted anyone at the InfantRisk Center? http://www.infantrisk.com/ Dr. Hale is the Executive Director of the InfantRisk Center and Associate Dean of Research.

The InfantRisk Center at Texas Tech University Health Sciences Center is a call center based solely on evidence-based medicine and research. We are dedicated to providing current and accurate information to pregnant and breastfeeding mothers and healthcare professionals. We are a training center for medical and pharmacy students and medical residents in the use of drugs in pregnant and breastfeeding mothers. We have underway an extensive program in clinical research.

Various helplines have been provided for your benefit: InfantRisk, Nausea and Vomiting of Pregnancy, Alcohol and Substance Abuse, and Depression. The hotlines are consolidated to one phone number for your convenience. *(806)-352-2519*.

The InfantRisk Helpline provides answers to questions about the use of drugs during pregnancy and breastfeeding. Please call us for information about the safety of using drugs, over-the-counter drugs, herbal products, chemicals, vaccines, and other substances.

The Nausea and Vomiting of Pregnancy Helpline is useful since many women suffer needlessly through NVP. Call our helpline for suggestions on how to treat it. Don't keep throwing up, we can help!

The Alcohol and Substance Abuse Helpline provides information about the use of alcohol during pregnancy and lactation. We also will provide information on other drugs of abuse, such as marijuana, cocaine, and ecstasy.

The Depression Hotline is essential since depression is dangerous to your infant. We have information on drugs used to treat this problem and local resources for you to obtain help. Don't suffer with depression, get help!


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

I also recommend the Infant Risk Center. I called them once and they were super friendly and very helpful.


----------

